# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) حلول جميع اعطال نوكيا x3

## 4gsmmaroc

الكيباد          الشاحن غير مدعوم        السبيكر او السماعه الخارجيه         الكيباد (الكبسات)      بيانات شاشه        المايك        الشبكه (الارسال)        اضاءه شاشه         الكاميرا      الذاكره (الميموري)

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ramzi36

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوغيث

مشكوووووووووووور حبيبي  بارك الله بيك

----------


## alhkem

مكوووووووووووور

----------


## abdeali

مكوووووووووووور

----------


## abdeali

مشكوووووووووووور حبيبي  بارك الله بيك

----------

